# NYU Personal Statement



## wannabe2 (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi:

I don't know if anyone who has been accepted can/would like to weigh in on this one, but does anyone have any idea what NYU might be looking for  in the personal statement?


----------



## dabbu (Nov 12, 2009)

hey wannabe2 . hows the process going.. happy to see a fellow applicant , im applying for nyu this dec 1  for mfa in directing.. we can share our views on the process. feel free to get in touch with me(atleast i will .. lol) apart from that im applying to USC,Chapman,Calarts  - not sure abt scad, and have any idea abt RIT , CSULA ,FSU ,Ohio Uni,SAIC


----------



## dabbu (Nov 12, 2009)

jus a small intor abt me. im an international student from India,i did my undergrad in Visual Communi. , i worked in movies and television and ran a production house of my own for sometime. Now applying for mfa in directing , im also looking at the cost factor which cuts down columbia,afi and mayube nyu too  .. lets ses..


----------



## wannabe2 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey Dabbu-

yes, the cost is quite prohibitive, but there are scholarships to be had, so don't fret..yet.


----------



## duders (Nov 15, 2009)

> Originally posted by wannabe2:
> Hi:
> 
> I don't know if anyone who has been accepted can/would like to weigh in on this one, but does anyone have any idea what NYU might be looking for  in the personal statement?



They are looking for people with a unique  vision of the world with interesting stories to tell. What makes you unique? How has all of your past experiences influenced the stories you want to tell? Why do you want to go to film school now?


----------

